# Who's our Oldest and Youngest Members?



## fender66 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know I'm neither, but was wondering the age range here. We have an amazing group of all ages and I'm curious.

I'm 44 years or....16248 days old.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, I hope I'm not _too_ close to the top of the scale, lol. 57 this past November.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm somewhere in the middle at 50 and a half.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 20, 2011)

24 here!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 20, 2011)

28 here.


----------



## poolie (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm hopefully somewhere in the top side of the middle at 47.


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 20, 2011)

60


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 20, 2011)

62 in March


----------



## caveman (Jan 20, 2011)

I asked about the average age back in 09.Then it was 35.
Not sure about oldest/youngest.


now i am 45


----------



## bcritch (Jan 20, 2011)

45 but I act like 25


----------



## njTom (Jan 20, 2011)

I will be 36 in February


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am 658 months...which is uncomfortably close to 55 -- my wife says I am 16 at best. :?:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 20, 2011)

34 physically, 15 mentally

Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2011)

bcritch said:


> 45 but I act like 25




Um, I think you mean act like 12 :---)


----------



## KMixson (Jan 20, 2011)

45 here.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 20, 2011)

58 going on 21 in August. :lol:


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 20, 2011)

Going to be 25 in February.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 20, 2011)

I am 56 years and 8 months old...

Sometimes I feel like I am 18 and sometimes I feel like I am 98...but still tryin to figure out what I want to be when I grow up.....other than an outdoorsman...

Outdoorsman


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 20, 2011)

52 here,but I refuse to act like I am.


----------



## cali27 (Jan 20, 2011)

29 in March


----------



## Pops14 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be 51 in May


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 20, 2011)

I've chose to stay at 39, no more birthdays for me :wink:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm the big 42!!!!


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 20, 2011)

Saturday, I Will Be 1734480000 Seconds Old, Not Counting Leap Year Days. :roll: 
I Claim The Oldest Young Member Status With That One. 8)


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 21, 2011)

I will be 33 soon. Sometimes I feel as if I'm 65, other times 22


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 21, 2011)

41 for me.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 21, 2011)

Depends on what Im drinking...


----------



## richg99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, at least so far, I am the oldest at 71. Many boats and hours on the water...but I am ready for lots more. regards, Rich


----------



## fender66 (Jan 21, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Well, at least so far, I am the oldest at 71. regards, Rich



Age is a state of mind. 71 can be very young. It will be when I get there (I hope) :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2011)

39 in June. But I do have the mind of an 18 year old. Mentally I will never grow old. :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fender, I know a lot of 60 yr old guys who are mentally, and physically.. 89. I intend to wear out, not rust out. rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2011)

I turn 21 next year


Lets have a party!


----------



## perchin (Jan 21, 2011)

28


----------



## Lazysob (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a newbie and I'm 65 going on 16.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lazysob said:


> I'm a newbie and I'm 65 going on 16.


good to have you here Lazysob.....the more the merrier and you'll find that to be true here pretty quickly.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome Aboard, Lazysob.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Where are you from lazy?? We "more senior" guys have to stick together...Ha ha Rich


----------



## Lazysob (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess I should fill out my profile. I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## jixer (Jan 22, 2011)

30


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am 14


----------



## mangelcc (Jan 22, 2011)

38 in October!!!!!!!


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 22, 2011)

46 but feel older as having health problems in younger year took it's toll but going strong


----------



## batman (Jan 22, 2011)

50
ouch!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 22, 2011)

47, I think.


----------



## Andy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be 42 in June. Some days I feel alot older than that, Some days I just feel 41.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 23, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > 45 but I act like 25
> ...



:LOL2: I guess I can't argue with you there...


----------



## freetofish (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to see we have so many "youngsters" in this group..
In a couple of weeks I'll be 71 years young..very active with gardening and long bicycle rides..and as much fishing as I can work in.
Also at 71 you can take a long glance at the pretty girls and they all know their safe.
peace
ron


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2011)

ron, welcome.... re looking at the girls.... ( from another 71 year old!) My wife says that I can look...but not touch! Ha Rich


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jan 25, 2011)

33 here.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 25, 2011)

22 here! I turn 23 in april tho so not 22 much longer!


----------



## bill (Jan 25, 2011)

i'll be 59 tomorrow. to old to put the boat in by myself,but not old enough to get a golden buckeye card in ohio.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 25, 2011)

At age 14 I believe that I am one of the youngest.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 25, 2011)

Basstender, from one of the oldest members to the youngest.... We are so glad you have joined. We value young peoples opinions.
peace
ron


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 26, 2011)

I just turned 62!!

See, this fishing business has no generation gaps! I love it!

Birthday card from my daughter said, "You don't look a day over 15 - and don't act like it either!" Right, us men seem to get stuck at about the maturity of a 5th - 9th grader...

Hey, it's good to be a geezer.


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 26, 2011)

I turned 62 in November and retired in December, but I'm far from done! Heck, I'm just getting started having fun. 
I've know guys that were old at 30 and some that never got old.


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 26, 2011)

freetofish said:


> Basstender, from one of the oldest members to the youngest.... We are so glad you have joined. We value young peoples opinions.
> peace
> ron



Hey Freetofish, I lived in Fenton for about 10 years. It was between Hwy 30 and 141. More places to fish down here. =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on if you're asking the wife or me. She says I'm just another kid. I'm just a young 36 though.


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been alive for close to 1197861652 Seconds


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2011)

17 turning 18 on superbowl day :mrgreen:


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 26, 2011)

bill said:


> i'll be 59 tomorrow. to old to put the boat in by myself,but not old enough to get a golden buckeye card in ohio.



I'm 70, and I still put my boat in by myself all the time, its easy the way I have been unloading for over 50 years now. I have to, because all the younger ones work during the week, and all the older ones cant fish anymore!!
And life is mind over matter, IF YA DONT MIND, IT DONT MATTER !!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> freetofish said:
> 
> 
> > Basstender, from one of the oldest members to the youngest.... We are so glad you have joined. We value young peoples opinions.
> ...



That's about where I live now. You ever get back this way....look us up. We'll take ya fishing....and BTW...I can't remember much about 14. :mrgreen:


----------



## rweathers1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Middle of the pack i'm guessing at 35.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya wanna feel old...........................work with teenagers 5 days a week. I had a student ask me how long I've had my gray moustache. I told them my entire life, but it used to hide under dark hair. That really confused them, lol.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Ya wanna feel old...........................work with teenagers 5 days a week. I had a student ask me how long I've had my gray moustache. I told them my entire life, but it used to hide under dark hair. That really confused them, lol.



Oh...that's great. I really believe it confused them too. My daughter and I were talking a few weeks ago and I learned that she thinks I put the gray color in my beard! :shock:


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 27, 2011)

34 on the 1st. of Feb. that is.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 27, 2011)

Sixty Two next month, but I hope I'm not all grown up yet. 'Cause I'm not any of the things I wanted to be when I grew up. :wink:


----------

